# Special Forces Unofficial Slogans



## handofgod (Oct 20, 2008)

Can someone enlighten me to the different sayings of the Special Forces Groups?

For example "We do bad things to bad people" - 3rd SF Group.

Can someone tell me what the rest are?


----------



## Ajax (Oct 20, 2008)

Any time, Any place...that has internet.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2008)

I heard this once don't know if it is true or not "I like semen... Go Navy"


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Oct 20, 2008)

"ouch ouch you're on my hair"...what?  That's what he said.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 20, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Any time, Any place...that has internet.



As I recall that was the motto of the 77th SFG(A)

It was also on their flash!


----------



## jester281 (Oct 28, 2008)

We had this posted in the team room at Fort Devo under an SF crest: 
We have done so much with so little for so long, 
we are now expected to do anything with nothing.


----------



## dusty (Nov 19, 2008)

We had a sticker on one of the iceboxes that said "Never Trust a Man Who Doesn't Drink".

One time I checked the iceboxes in the team room at beerthirty, and one of them (small refrigerators) was half full of PRC 77 batteries.  I told the little twit, "Next time I open one of these at 1630 hours and it's not full of cold beer, you go down the road and get a job with another team."

He snivelled, "But, Dusty-I gotta chill the batteries so we can talk!"

I said,"I ain't interested in talking, dumbass."

He wound up getting fired, anyway.


----------

